# How to connect to the internet via usb mobile broadband in terminal FreeBSD?



## Ken Thompson (Jul 27, 2017)

In FreeBSD GUI is not installed by default and I have to install it manually! In order to install the GUI I need the Internet and I have only usb modem Huawei E171! I don`t know how to connect to the internet via usb modem in terminal FreeBSD! Help me please!


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 27, 2017)

Nothings changed. Same as the last time you asked.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60724/


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2017)

And the one before that: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57903/

Ken Thompson you have three posts and for all three you've asking the exact same thing. Follow up on your previous posts and please don't ask the same thing over and over again.

This thread is closed. Follow up on the existing ones.


----------

